# Brittany. First two weeks of April



## mossypossy (Jan 12, 2018)

I assume most of Brittany will be fairly quiet and I can just rack up at the Free Aires in the evening and expect to find a spot?

Not doing the really touristy spots anyway.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know if easter is the same in France but it is early this year. Which is why I booked the ferry on the 27th March. I am not sure if the French celebrate like the Spanish but you may find it has an impact on the aires. Also check that they are open then. I am know many close in the winter but I am not sure of the dates. To be sure of a space especially if you are chasing hookup.......which is surprisingly available in some aires, make sure you are there early afternoon. By about 6.00 all the spaces would normally be full.
Having said that last year I stayed in a beautiful small aire ( enclosed by a hedge) and it normally accommodates 9 vans, one night there were 13!!! that's the French for you.

Bon voyage et bon vacances.


----------



## barryd (Jan 12, 2018)

Not been that early but its always popular.  Been there as late as the end of November and there were still plenty of vans.  There are more Aires there than any other region and for good reason but you should be fine I would imagine especially if your not on the tourist trail.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 12, 2018)

Lots of options in the POIs


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 12, 2018)

Been planning using those very things.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 12, 2018)

*Brocante?*

Anyone know any awesome Brocante shops?
Found one in Morlaix.


----------



## TJBi (Jan 13, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> I assume most of Brittany will be fairly quiet and I can just rack up at the Free Aires in the evening and expect to find a spot?
> 
> Not doing the really touristy spots anyway.



I would certainly expect most places to be quiet at that time of year, but a few popular very small coastal aires may be full if you turn up in the evening.
There are some superb CRs, often little-used, alongside inland waterways such as the Canal de Nantes à Brest and the Vilaine.  Do you have any particular areas in mind?

Tom


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 13, 2018)

Starting off three days in Nantes and then going along the south coast, Crozon then inland Huelgoat way.
Not bothering with north coast this time.


----------



## Galaxy (Jan 13, 2018)

*Bon Repos*

Try Bon Repos  near Gouarec , Saturday night to Sunday and experience a vibrant Sunday market with music from (English speaking) Dik at the cafe next to the canal. Plenty of local English ex pats  to avoid though. Nice area to explore.


----------



## Galaxy (Jan 13, 2018)

*Brocante*



mossypossy said:


> Anyone know any awesome Brocante shops?
> Found one in Morlaix.


There is a cracker just outside Gouarec, recently bypassed. It is on the way out on the left hand side going west( 48 13'58.12"N.  3 12'39.15"W) . If you like brocante you will also like "NOZ" shops. I bought three new 18" tall Poole pottery vases for less than 5 euros each. There is one at Guingamp and another good one at Pontivy. Watch  it though. You will be tripping over ex pats.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 14, 2018)

*a Few 4 U*

Messac alongside the Canal train a bit noisy
Riantec very simple
Sarzeau by the beach
Just outside the area Montreuil Juigne very nice

Also but not that good
LE FOLGOET and TREMUSON


----------



## TJBi (Jan 14, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Starting off three days in Nantes and then going along the south coast, Crozon then inland Huelgoat way.
> Not bothering with north coast this time.



There are some superb wilding locations around the Golfe du Morbihan.
You may consider Quiberon and the standing stones around Carnac worth a visit.  The aire in Carnac is very popular, but I was able to get in at about midday in mid-August; others arrived during the afternoon but in peak season an evening arrival might require a fair bit of luck; not sure about the situation there in April.

The river Etel is reputed to be particularly beautiful, but not sure what wilding spots may be found there.  There is a chargeable aire reported reported to have views of the (sand) bar.

There are numerous small coastal aires (no services) in the commune of Névez (SW of Pont-Aven); services available at the aire in the bourg itself.  The coastal aires range from Port Manec'h in the east to Raguénez in the west.

The ville close in Concarneau may also be worth a visit.  Some decades since I last visited.

I'm less familiar with the west coast, but there ar a few good locations around Plonévez-Porzay.

If you go anywhere near Mûr-de-Bretagne, the Lac de Guerlédan has a number of very pleasant overnighting locations.

In addition to the WC POIs, CAMPINGCAR-INFOS is an extremely useful resource.

If you don't yet have a Crit'Air sticker, it may be worth applying before your trip.  I can see no indication as yet that it is required in Brittany, but you will be close to departments 49 and 85 which are covered by the scheme and additional areas are being added.  I would imagine that it is only a matter of time before Nantes or the entirety of department 44 is added.

Hope the above is of use.

Tom


----------

